# insurace company info questions



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

My stupid friend says that if you put any parts on your car that add 25 or so HP to your car, you have to tell the Insurance company, and give them the new HP rating. If you don't know the new HP rating, then you have to get it Dyno-ed, or so he says. Is he the stupid idiot I've always known him to be or is the little jerk finally got something right once in his life? Has anyone had to do this w/ their insurace company? Please prove him wrong. Thanks.


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

Ive never heard that u have to tell ur insurance company about whats on the car. U dont have to go get it dynoed no insurance company will EVER have u dyno ur car because the want it. Hp rating u don have to tll them. u dont even show them the car depending on the insurance. I think u lost this quote but maybe one day in life he will be right once.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah that sounds retarded. the only time you have to report stuff is if you want it covered by insurance.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

What's your friend smokin?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

That's just ridiculous!
Do you think all the guys that have engine
swaps in their Civic's or Teg's tell their insurance
agent's?

Heck no!
They're paying ecomomy rates
for sports car performance!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

You'd be an complete idiot to tell your insurance company of any upgrades to your car...this is unless you want it insured.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Well Coco - After the hail storm totaled my SE-R, I did tell
State Farm about all my performance mods in the hopes that
I could re-coup some money. I was surprised that they paid
for my Konigs. They didn't want anything else...

At the end of the day, it all worked out because I got a 
phat check *and* kept the car because salvage value
was only $700.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I would have done the same thing if I totalled my car, but you can't honestly tell me that you've told State Farm about all the mods you've already done to your Altima, have you? Probably not...or not until that fatefull day when your Alti goes rolling down the side of a mountain...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I will "honestly" tell you that 'no' I would never
do that! 

And I work in insurance...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *And I work in insurance... *


LOL!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

Why would you tell an insurance company all the mods you have in your car..I wouldn't for the simple fact they don't like me to begin with, that would just make matters worse!


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks for all your help guys. I knew he was wrong. He always is. Again, thanks for the help, and also thanks for the interesting stories


----------

